# By the end of today, the bottoms of my feet were BURNING...what to do?



## Ciap (Sep 21, 2012)

I had to same prob with some new nike kaiju this weekend. I bought some new insoles and heat molded the liner at my local shop. Now the boots feel great and the problem is solved.


----------



## Daggs (Apr 7, 2012)

I guess that's what I'll be doing next weekend.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I had some 32 boots that did that, I reckon they were just too skinny for my feet.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Get better insoles, superfeet or something. Go to boots section and look around, search and shit. There's a ton of info here if you look :thumbsup:


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

When i first started learning my feet would burn by the end of the day.
Just went away as my feet got stronger and boots got broken in.
If i do them too tight still it hurts like hell.


----------



## Daggs (Apr 7, 2012)

grafta said:


> Get better insoles, superfeet or something. Go to boots section and look around, search and shit. There's a ton of info here if you look :thumbsup:


I was searching on here for about a half hour. But I just wanted to see if anyone else had experienced that specific problem, as I wasn't exactly sure whether or not the pain I had was being described by others. My bad, though.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

grab a pair of Remind insoles, theys cush.


----------

